# Fun with the hose



## RichardSATX (Sep 1, 2013)

That is awesome! Goldens at work!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That _was_ fun! Honey seems to be in charge of the hose, she was all over it!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Loved it!!! Honey sure hit the jackpot when you rescued her (Gunner's equally lucky)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

very cute! I hope you have a sturdy hose...

I take it the two puppers are all over their tummy problems? They look great.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Honey wants to be a fireman! Thanks so much for a much needed laugh--out loud.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

aDORABLE!!!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

How fun is that!! Love it!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Just shared with my Mom and it made her day. She remembered how our Golden Tucker used to jump and run bitting into the water spray, and another one would be the pool director at doggie day care and tell which pups could come in the pool, but never did they do anything like this!! LOVED it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this video-it's great. 

They certainly were having fun.........

Maybe you can have Gunner and Honey help you wash your truck next time it needs done.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OutWest said:


> very cute! I hope you have a sturdy hose...
> 
> I take it the two puppers are all over their tummy problems? They look great.


The video was taken earlier this summer. However, they are feeling much better. I'm glad they put some smiles on your faces... Thanks for watching!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

An idea for Halloween 









[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Rescue-Costume-Firefighter-Xsmall-Fireman/dp/B003CJ009W[/ame]


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the smile Cathy. I will have to revisit this one come February.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is too funny. They look like they're having a blast!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Loved it. Especially Honey taking it in the pool after you told her to. Lots of laughs!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is what I call teamwork. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

You just put the biggest smile on my face.


----------

